# Daisy!



## WannaBeFarmR (Sep 23, 2013)

Tell me that's not the cutest goat smile you've ever seen! I love my little Daisy, although she's a Saanen so she's not so little anymore I guess. She's such a camera hog!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 23, 2013)

That is definitely the happiest looking expression I've ever seen on a goat!  She really does look like she's smiling!


----------



## chicken pickin (Sep 23, 2013)

I love it! She has the sweetest face.


----------



## elevan (Sep 23, 2013)

She's definitely not camera shy!  You should take some pics and add them to our picture of the week submission thread.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## bj taylor (Sep 25, 2013)

what a cutie pie


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 25, 2013)

Pretty goat.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Sep 26, 2013)

That is so cute! I've not seen a goat smile like that for a camera before. You should definitely enter her for the photo of the week. : )


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys I think she is adorable too. How do I enter the photo of the week anyway?


----------

